

How Many Users Does Twitter Really Have? - lladnar
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-how-many-users-does-twitter-really-have-2011-3?op=1

======
phlux
A few years ago, a friend and I wrote a script that would crawl through the
user pages of my space and scrape the "last login" to determine this for
Myspace.

We did a varying sample based on the UID and though I dont recall the numbers,
there was something like 30% that hadnt logged in for over a year.

This information about twitter is directly linked with their monetization
issues. They have to think of ways to engage users better.

One of the things they should have done was build an ad delivery API that the
development communities could incorporate into their clients and then share
revenue with the developers.

Instead, they moved out of fear and closed off the system to outside clients.
Had they embraced the developers - and brought them closer to the flock, they
could have had their help in working on the issue.

